# New Digital Habistat Thermostat?



## Marti3P

Hi

Has any one got any information on the new Habistat Digital Thermostat?

The new website: www.habistat.co.uk

Has a picture of it and it looks quite good if what it shows is actually on the stat.

Phil


----------



## Microclimate

Looks like 1 dimmer and 1 timed on/off output but that is pretty much all you can tell from that as its just a computer design of a screen layout.


----------



## peterf

Hi Phil, thanks for taking time to ask!
Actually not just a computer graphic as these units have been running continuously in my office for over a Year now.
Many visitors will have seen various incarnations of them and have seen them working but have been sworn to secrecy!
We have been making software changes and making all the functions we, as reptile keepers, here at HabiStat want in the next generation of thermostats.
They will be available before Xmas and I will post further details near the time.
I am looking forward to telling you all about them.
Watch this space!


----------



## Marti3P

peterf said:


> Hi Phil, thanks for taking time to ask!
> Actually not just a computer graphic as these units have been running continuously in my office for over a Year now.
> Many visitors will have seen various incarnations of them and have seen them working but have been sworn to secrecy!
> We have been making software changes and making all the functions we, as reptile keepers, here at HabiStat want in the next generation of thermostats.
> They will be available before Xmas and I will post further details near the time.
> I am looking forward to telling you all about them.
> Watch this space!


Thanks,

I'm looking to upgrade my my vivs to be all digital stats since I tried the Forttex ATC-210 as that was perfect for my needs but unfortunately they haven't had a functioning site in some time, so I've been looking into different makes for the Digital Stats; Microclimate, HabiStat, iSTAT, SpyderRobotics.

Mainly one that can at least have a day/night function, settings for timed lights on and off, an if possible a function for controlling the timings for a misting system.

Having everything in one unit is so much easier and less messy with wires and such.

Thanks for replying.

:2thumb:

Phil


----------



## Synergy

Microclimate said:


> Looks like 1 dimmer and 1 timed on/off output but that is pretty much all you can tell from that as its just a computer design of a screen layout.


Yeah you got the idea from the iSTAT after you bullied Barry into law suits etc and then offered to buy his company along with White Python trying to buy it.

Now your using your buying power etc to push him out of the market

Nice way to act to competition shame you cant handle someone building something better than your previous stock


----------



## Synergy

Marti3P said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my my vivs to be all digital stats since I tried the Forttex ATC-210 as that was perfect for my needs but unfortunately they haven't had a functioning site in some time, so I've been looking into different makes for the Digital Stats; Microclimate, HabiStat, iSTAT, SpyderRobotics.
> 
> Mainly one that can at least have a day/night function, settings for timed lights on and off, an if possible a function for controlling the timings for a misting system.
> 
> Having everything in one unit is so much easier and less messy with wires and such.
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Phil


iSTAT are bringin out a new stat that will do all this for you soon mate :2thumb:


----------



## peterf

Synergy said:


> Yeah you got the idea from the iSTAT after you bullied Barry into law suits etc and then offered to buy his company along with White Python trying to buy it.
> Now your using your buying power etc to push him out of the market
> Nice way to act to competition shame you cant handle someone building something better than your previous stock


Well Synergy, I have no idea who you are but you clearly don't know what you are talking about!
What you have claimed is utter rubbish.
I don't think it even warrants a lengthy reply as the thermostats we are about to launch have been running as many people could testify for long, long before I had ever heard of ISTAT.
Why would I offer to buy ISTAT? What would I be buying? I have never met the man! 
People at Doncaster will have seen the stats I operation and can speak if they wish.


----------



## powerkiter

Would some1 just hurry up and bring them out lol


----------



## bigd_1

was at the donny show and was speeking to the man from habistat and have to say it looks a good bit of kit but when speeking to the man from istat his new stat then he will be comming out whit is the one i will be after as the istat will do all i need in one stat and the habistat i will still need two stat


----------



## iSTAT

The new stat of ours is going to be awesome i think. The iSTAT Pulse was just the start of things to come.


----------



## my_shed

peterf said:


> Well Synergy, I have no idea who you are but you clearly don't know what you are talking about!
> What you have claimed is utter rubbish.
> I don't think it even warrants a lengthy reply as the thermostats we are about to launch have been running as many people could testify for long, long before I had ever heard of ISTAT.
> Why would I offer to buy ISTAT? What would I be buying? I have never met the man!
> People at Doncaster will have seen the stats I operation and can speak if they wish.


Not me this time :lol2:

So do you have any info on the specs? Microclimate have given a lot of detail about theirs, any chance of a sneak peek at what you guys are packing?

Dave


----------



## my_shed

iSTAT said:


> The new stat of ours is going to be awesome i think. The iSTAT Pulse was just the start of things to come.


Looking forward to it, as above, any chance of a sneak peek at features and specs?

Dave


----------



## iSTAT

Sure My_shed, what do you need to know?


----------



## my_shed

iSTAT said:


> Sure My_shed, what do you need to know?


Quite a bit i'm afraid 

Firstly, is this a re working of your original stat prototypes as shown on a different forum, because I loved the capabilities you had built into that?

If not......

Number and type of stats on the unit? dimming, pulse etc?

Other outputs, if any? i.e. timed outputs, humidity regulated outputs, etc.

Temp range?

Length of leads?

Display and button types?

USB connectivity?

Data logging?

Seasonal variations built in/uploadable? i.e. shortening and lengthening days, dimming for cloud cover etc

Day/Night drops (i'm assuming so since it's already built into your existing hardware)

Sorry for the list, I'm sure theres more i've forgotten! I've followed your progress for a while now and am really hoping to see you pull a cracker out of the bag, it seems like you gave some other companies a bit of a kick up the ass and am hoping for a good encore!

Dave


----------



## iSTAT

my_shed said:


> Quite a bit i'm afraid
> 
> Firstly, is this a re working of your original stat prototypes as shown on a different forum, because I loved the capabilities you had built into that?
> 
> If not......
> 
> Number and type of stats on the unit? dimming, pulse etc?
> 
> Other outputs, if any? i.e. timed outputs, humidity regulated outputs, etc.
> 
> Temp range?
> 
> Length of leads?
> 
> Display and button types?
> 
> USB connectivity?
> 
> Data logging?
> 
> Seasonal variations built in/uploadable? i.e. shortening and lengthening days, dimming for cloud cover etc
> 
> Day/Night drops (i'm assuming so since it's already built into your existing hardware)
> 
> Sorry for the list, I'm sure theres more i've forgotten! I've followed your progress for a while now and am really hoping to see you pull a cracker out of the bag, it seems like you gave some other companies a bit of a kick up the ass and am hoping for a good encore!
> 
> Dave


How about if i said there wasnt anything it couldnt do with regards to controlling an environment? Each output, of which there will be 5 will be able to be set to perform a task, so you can use it for 5 heaters. or 4 heaters and 1 UV lighting or 2 heaters, 1 bask light, 1 UV, and 1 humidifier. You just set which output does what.

It will also have the abilities to control dimming UV where you have a dimming ballast. 

Oh and its all controlled wirelessly there is no USB. Updates are done wirelessly aswell.

More info will be released when its ready for sale, but i think you get the general idea of where were going with this one.


----------



## my_shed

iSTAT said:


> How about if i said there wasnt anything it couldnt do with regards to controlling an environment? Each output, of which there will be 5 will be able to be set to perform a task, so you can use it for 5 heaters. or 4 heaters and 1 UV lighting or 2 heaters, 1 bask light, 1 UV, and 1 humidifier. You just set which output does what.
> 
> It will also have the abilities to control dimming UV where you have a dimming ballast.
> 
> Oh and its all controlled wirelessly there is no USB. Updates are done wirelessly aswell.
> 
> More info will be released when its ready for sale, but i think you get the general idea of where were going with this one.


Exactly where I hoped you were going to end up 

Another question then, with the dimming UV, I already have 3 4x24W T5HO ballasts. I was planning to set them up using X10 home automation to run dimming UV in 12 vivs. Will your stat be able to run more than one dimmable ballast, i.e. will it run my three, or would I need more than one stat? 

Did you take a lot of your inspiration from the american ecozone climate controller?

Dave


----------



## iSTAT

it will be able to run one ballast per output, so i guess it can run 5 ballasts but it would use up all the outputs. I designed it like this simply to suite everyones needs, You have 5 outputs use them however you like sort of thing.

I didnt need inspiration as such its just how i wanted a system to work.


----------



## my_shed

iSTAT said:


> it will be able to run one ballast per output, so i guess it can run 5 ballasts but it would use up all the outputs. I designed it like this simply to suite everyones needs, You have 5 outputs use them however you like sort of thing.
> 
> I didnt need inspiration as such its just how i wanted a system to work.


This sounds absolutely awesome  what form will the outputs be in? As in, will they be sockets on wires, or a socket block like a four way adapter, or terminals that can be wired directly into? As there are five outputs does this mean five probes? And will there be a humidity probe too? 

And the all important question, any ideas on price? 

Dave


----------



## peterf

Hi Everyone!
Details will be announced shortly and I am sure you will all be pleasantly impressed with their functions!
I must however confess that sometimes things can be made too complicated and price themselves out of the parameters of affordability.
Having had 25 years of experience of staying in business making thermostats and other reptile products it has been frustrating that the market is set at a level that we have to manufacture to.
Anything is able to be designed and manufactured to a price but that price may not fit in with what the masses are willing to pay. 
If you look at manufacturers of some scientific instruments they are 10 times the base price of some of our thermostats and no better.
To stay in business you need good reliable products and top notch customer care and buyers need to know you will be around in years to come to help with any queries they may have.
As well as this the products have to be able to be sold in big numbers and to do this you have to apply yourself to a mass market and not just a small niche market.
This is not to say that there isn't a number of people who would buy these items but they would probably account for less than 10% of buyers.
Now I know that a few of you out there will dispute this but it is a fact and I have 25 Years of data that tells me what models sell in what volumes.
The 3 new Digital Habistats will have a number of functions and they will be affordable to the masses.
New models will follow that will incorporate even more functions but these will be proportionally higher in price.
People that took time to come and look and ask about them at Doncaster seemed very impressed with the functions of them.
Watch this space for more information and thanks for all those who came over to say hello at Doncaster.


----------



## Tim Hallam

*new stat*

I would like a simple on off thermostat that had wireless temperature probes
much in the same way wireless door contacts are for house alarm systems, that way accurately controlling temperatures in racking systems would be a far easier
this could be modular dependent on how many cables for heat sources were practicable.

regards Tim


----------



## bigd_1

peterf said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Details will be announced shortly and I am sure you will all be pleasantly impressed with their functions!
> I must however confess that sometimes things can be made too complicated and price themselves out of the parameters of affordability.
> Having had 25 years of experience of staying in business making thermostats and other reptile products it has been frustrating that the market is set at a level that we have to manufacture to.
> Anything is able to be designed and manufactured to a price but that price may not fit in with what the masses are willing to pay.
> If you look at manufacturers of some scientific instruments they are 10 times the base price of some of our thermostats and no better.
> To stay in business you need good reliable products and top notch customer care and buyers need to know you will be around in years to come to help with any queries they may have.
> As well as this the products have to be able to be sold in big numbers and to do this you have to apply yourself to a mass market and not just a small niche market.
> This is not to say that there isn't a number of people who would buy these items but they would probably account for less than 10% of buyers.
> Now I know that a few of you out there will dispute this but it is a fact and I have 25 Years of data that tells me what models sell in what volumes.
> The 3 new Digital Habistats will have a number of functions and they will be affordable to the masses.
> New models will follow that will incorporate even more functions but these will be proportionally higher in price.
> People that took time to come and look and ask about them at Doncaster seemed very impressed with the functions of them.
> Watch this space for more information and thanks for all those who came over to say hello at Doncaster.


 like i put your bit of kit looks spot on and i think it will sell well as you say a lot of people will not spend a lot on a stat and then know the name habistat thats what will help it sell but for me its the istat that i after yep its a new business but hay you way one at one point and got to help out the littel man sum time 
ps you habistat vivs look good to : victory:


----------



## a33272

Can't wait to see these. Always used habistat. Agree with what was said aboveabout wireless probes though.


----------



## BrianB

Any progress on these yet, Im torm with this and the New Microsclimate one due out Mid January if its not delayed again.

Brian


----------



## peterf

Thanks for asking Brian.
Availability...................now!
Will be launching in the New Year. Watch this space!


----------



## bluemoon1502

Any idea on the price yet?


----------



## Robk

They look great Peter any idea on price yet.And thanks alot for doing the low temp stats for me they are working great .
Rob


----------



## philipniceguy

iSTAT said:


> How about if i said there wasnt anything it couldnt do with regards to controlling an environment? Each output, of which there will be 5 will be able to be set to perform a task, so you can use it for 5 heaters. or 4 heaters and 1 UV lighting or 2 heaters, 1 bask light, 1 UV, and 1 humidifier. You just set which output does what.
> 
> It will also have the abilities to control dimming UV where you have a dimming ballast.
> 
> Oh and its all controlled wirelessly there is no USB. Updates are done wirelessly aswell.
> 
> More info will be released when its ready for sale, but i think you get the general idea of where were going with this one.


I got one of your normal istats. It's great so far it's stayed with 0.1'c of set temp compare that to my habistat pulse start with stays within 0.4'c your bit of kit is very impressive istat. Fact you set it at 30'c and it stays there is great. My habistats are set at 28'c on the dial which is sadly 2'c out from the temps it staying at.


enough comparing.....

My reason to post your new stats may not suit all but will 100% suit me so please pm me once lunched. Having each of the 5 outputs be able to turn on lights, dimm them for temp control and dusk/dawn would really suit me, having extra for misting kit on say 30seconds 4 times a day AMAZING Bit of kit. Wireless controlled helpfull add in data logging and I would need no other bit of kit. Keep me posted


----------



## koyotee3

: victory:as said above all very well saying what they do and all that,,but it comes down to PRICE thanks: victory:


----------



## Dan Bristow

It's great companies are coming out with all these digital stats.... Been a long time coming. My only concern with say having 5 things on one stat is- what if it fails?! You have nothing working. I prefer to have things separate as much as I can- I may use one for say two bits of kit but no more. I always set my vivs up so if one thing goes on it, it always has a back up as you can't be there all the time to keep a eye on things.


----------



## peterf

I couldn't agree more Dan.
I have always recommended using as many thermostats as possible to limit risk. This isn't a sales ploy but good common sense advise.
Many manufacturers have been looking at multi channel units (as I have) but I do worry that the risk of failure is then unnecessarily multiplied. 
On big insect colony heaters here, we have a primary thermostat and then a secondary thermostat. One set a degree or two above the other. If one fails the other takes over.


----------



## Dan Bristow

peterf said:


> I couldn't agree more Dan.
> I have always recommended using as many thermostats as possible to limit risk. This isn't a sales ploy but good common sense advise.
> Many manufacturers have been looking at multi channel units (as I have) but I do worry that the risk of failure is then unnecessarily multiplied.
> On big insect colony heaters here, we have a primary thermostat and then a secondary thermostat. One set a degree or two above the other. If one fails the other takes over.


I agree, it'd be nice to have everything from one unit but, as I'm an electrical technician, I know too well how even the best things can fail,,hence I also like using multiple stats, back up stats, seperate rcds on my equipment, lowest fuses possible in plugs etc etc


----------



## Wolflore

peterf said:


> I couldn't agree more Dan.
> I have always recommended using as many thermostats as possible to limit risk. This isn't a sales ploy but good common sense advise.
> Many manufacturers have been looking at multi channel units (as I have) but I do worry that the risk of failure is then unnecessarily multiplied.
> On big insect colony heaters here, we have a primary thermostat and then a secondary thermostat. One set a degree or two above the other. If one fails the other takes over.


I asked a question about back-up stats a while back but never really got an answer. How do you set up with a secondary stat Peter?


----------



## peterf

The primary thermostat (Be it a Pulse or a Dimmer) has the heater plugged into the output socket and the temperature is set as normal. 
This thermostat is then plugged into the output of the Temperature thermostat and the temperature on this thermostat is set 2c higher than the primary thermostat. The two probes are kept together and the Temperature thermostat is plugged in.
In normal use the Temperature thermostat is continually on as the temperature is never reached and this, in turn powers the primary thermostat. 
The primary thermostat controls the temperature and the Temperature thermostat sits there with nothing to do but be on all the time.
Should the primary thermostat fail the temperature will rise to the level set on the Temp stat and this will then take over. 
You will know that the primary thermostat has failed as the Temperature thermostat will be going on and off.
This will not safeguard against underheating but will avoid overheating.


----------



## Synergy

REPTILE THERMO CONTROLER 2 THERMOSTAT CONTROL TMT-D100 PRO TERRARIUM TIMER TX3

Not so new it would appear but a copy of someone elses?


----------



## BrianB

Do we have any further info on this stat yet other than a weblink to a one page website. Further info along the lines of what microclimate have posted would be good


----------



## peterf

Hi Brian,
Details of the 3 model of thermostat are at the start of this thread.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/923435-2-new-habistat-digital-stat.html 
More technical data will be issued when they are launched.


----------



## waynestine

with these i wouldnt need thermometers would i ?


----------



## BrianB

peterf said:


> Hi Brian,
> Details of the 3 model of thermostat are at the start of this thread.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/923435-2-new-habistat-digital-stat.html
> More technical data will be issued when they are launched.


Cheers mate


----------



## Maxxed_Ross

any plans for something to control humidity?

I'm a bit of a geek and like all my equipment to be the same


----------



## peterf

The problem is that accurate humidity sensors are very expensive. This is why most of the humidity meters on the market fail or give errant readings!
We are looking at ways of doing this cost effectively.


----------



## raptortastic

Very interesting read this thread.
Question for both camps?
Have you considered or have done any software to complement the stats?
What i mean is....is there a way of connecting your stats(wirelessly with the new wireless probes, or hardwire) to a pc, so i can have an interface to see temps.
This software could then be remotely accessed from your phone/tablet like a permanent monitoring system. If anything went wrong, temps drop too low, or raise too high, the software could send you a text/message to your phone, so you could act appropriately instead of coming home to an icicle or a piece of charcoal that was your rep?

The software side is easy, just wondered if there was any interface options for a pc/laptop, which would obviously have to be on all the time, but thats no big deal as all it'd be doing is monitoring.

You guys going down this road?

If you havn't, but are now, i claim this as intellectual copyright, contact me for a deal :2thumb:


----------



## iSTAT

This is currently underway by us right now, and due to the way it works the computer is not required to be permanently switched on.

If you want to know more theres a thread here.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/924957-istats-latest-project.html


----------



## raptortastic

Thanks for the response.
However, are you going to produce any software/phone app that can send a message to you if there is an issue, like an early warning system to notify you if there is an issue.
You could then connect to your stats to see which one has a problem from where ever you are?
Or if your in bed and the stats go faulty, you don't have to wait till you next check your reps to know there is an issue.
Just a thought.


----------



## iSTAT

To begine with there will not be any features to send messages etc. There are already plans in place to do this tho. It will just take time to get these things sorted. There will hopefully be 1 of 2 designs come forward as an add on to the iSTAT. The first uses GSM and the second uses WiFi.

These will essentially give the iSTAT access to the outside world. From there texts and control from remote locations is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Uromastyxman

iSTAT said:


> This is currently underway by us right now, and due to the way it works the computer is not required to be permanently switched on.
> 
> If you want to know more theres a thread here.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/924957-istats-latest-project.html


If you can do this it will represent a new era in reptile keeping. I am very much looking forward to seeing it, and I have to say also at this point that what I've seen of the Istat and the feedback supporting its accuracy and and ease of use has been very impressive.


----------



## rmy

*Now in stock*

We now have these in stock- literally- ON THE SHELF!
NOW IN STOCK!!!

Digital Thermostat with timer £49.99

Digital Thermostat Day/ Night with timer £65.99

Digital Dimming Thermostat Day/ Night with timer £79.99

We expect these to go quickly so get yours NOW

01322 310206

These can be posted out via royal mail AT COST!

I actually took one of these home and put it on my viv with 5 carpet chams in it- took me like 10 minutes (without reading the instructions) to work it out. 
To be honest I think these are brilliant bits of kit showing everything in a glance.


----------



## mi0sam

Question for peterf why do the new habistat's only come with a 12month warranty?


----------



## BrianB

I would guess that a longer warranty would boost the price making it too expensive for most people??


----------



## mi0sam

BrianB said:


> Would imagine best asking manufacturers that question. I would guess that a longer warranty would boost the price making it too expensive for most people??


 I thought peterf was the owner of habistat,the reason i asked was that all the other habistat range come with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## BrianB

Got my people confused, thought he was guy from surry pet supplies lol


----------



## rmy

OMG no peterf is NOT anything to do with Surrey pet supplies- people like Peter f!


----------



## BrianB

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Easy mistake to make:whistling2:


----------



## rmy

You are forgiven


----------



## ian kerr

Saw the HABISTAT at peters today.....very impressed!!!


----------



## KarlHowells

Quite an interesting read this thread 

I feel like I'm swaying massively towards the istat though


----------



## mi0sam

Think I may go for the new Microclimate Prime as they seem to have faith in what they are selling as it has a 5 year warranty.Pitty as I like the look of the habistat and have always used habistat's but the failure to answer my simple question has put me right off.


----------



## rmy

KarlHowells said:


> Quite interest read this thread
> 
> I feel like I'm swaying massively towards the istat though


You will have a problem there as he had gone out of business AGAIN (allegedly)
And again there is no back up from this guy, no insurance in case they burn the house down, and as previously proven he frequently goes out of business and leaves people high and dry. 

Stick with the habistat or the micro climate


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

Just to let you all know, the New Habistat digital thermostats - although being a piece of pudding to set up, what we at livefoods by post are offering at no extra expense to yourself is a free pre-configuration service so all you have to do is plug it in your end, just let me know what settings you require..

Day temp, Night temp, timer settings etc etc, and we will set it up before we post it to you :2thumb:

Done this for a nice lady the other day so thought we might as well offer it to everyone just incase your not tech savvy!

Vivarium (reptile) Thermostats


----------



## petman99

rmy said:


> OMG no peterf is NOT anything to do with Surrey pet supplies- people like Peter f!


Yes correct Peter F is habistat
But lots of consumers out there like us as well and that is growing week on week.


----------

